# New Van



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

2017 Chevy Express 2500 4.8 V8
The new 2019s are coming to fleet dealers 

I got this with 12 miles, shelves & divider for $27k

Now to load her up with brand new duracable
Machines !


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Congrats, those are my favorite. Mine is a 2001 express 2500 v6, I’ll upgrade to one of those when mine dies.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Extended van? Gross weight? 3/4 ton? 

Here you need to watch your weight. 
Over 10,000.00 pounds and your into commercial and your in for lots more paperwork.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

fixitright said:


> Extended van? Gross weight? 3/4 ton?
> 
> Here you need to watch your weight.
> Over 10,000.00 pounds and your into commercial and your in for lots more paperwork.


In California, single axle vans, box trucks, and KUV bodies are fine. When you go dually KUV’s and boxes that throws you to the commercial level.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I was going for sleek haha ...it’s not extended.
Now I need to install the alarm, slick locks & get it lettered.

All New drain machines, electric jetter & power tools have been ordered, along with the ramp/winch.

I’ll post some more pics


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Congrats, those are my favorite. Mine is a 2001 express 2500 v6, I’ll upgrade to one of those when mine dies.



I’m not a big fan of the “euro” looking vans that Ford & Ram are putting out.

This Chevy chassis is tried and true.

But In 2020 I believe chevy is coming out with there own version of the ”euro” style van.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I don’t know if Chevy changed their design, but look at your radiator hoses. Either the top or bottom one rubs on the the engine. It’s been years, but my buddies van went down for two weeks because nobody had a replacement house. Mine was almost worn though so I took a 1 1/2 fernco sliced it and wrapped it at the spot that rubbed.

You got a good deal with all the extras!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Great! A brand new truck is sweet!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Congrats, I loved my Express until I out grew it and it was going to cost me a fortune in little repairs.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Simple and clean


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

AH Man,,,,, you don't want the graphic of the plumber sitting on the water closet with his arm hanging out the window.........


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Coming along


----------

